# The teachers pet



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

For those of you that claim to understand psychology or philosophy, Surely you can tell us the lesson of the teachers pet, right? If you cannot, don't get into this conversation, because you won't stand a chance.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> For those of you that claim to understand psychology or philosophy, Surely you can tell us the lesson of the teachers pet, right? If you cannot, don't get into this conversation, because you won't stand a chance.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Maybe you should be embarrassing yourself over on the Education forum.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 25, 2015)

Don't call me surley.


----------



## skye (Jul 25, 2015)

Pardon my audacity but I couldn't resist....I'll tell in a musical way.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

skye said:


> Pardon my audacity but I couldn't resist....I'll tell in a musical way.



 It's OK, have a nice day.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm not going to teach you anything, Your words make that impossible.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> I'm not going to teach you anything....





What gives you the idea that you could possibly be qualified to teach anyone anything?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 25, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to teach you anything....
> ...


So far, he's taught us that no one will play along.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...



Tell us one thing or one thought that you have ever brought to the world, that no one else has ever brought before. You prove you have never had a thought all your own. Run along child.

It seems the rest of the people here that have been told that they have a brain, have been lied to for an entire lifetime.

You hide behind  the childish morons, that care nothing for how much stupidity they prove, on behalf of the rest of you, that hide in the dark.

Space time curvature

By Jim Ryan


The earth does not lose anything, because it is spinning on its own axis, it is revolving around the sun and it is also revolving around the black hole at the center of the galaxy. While the sun is responsible for dragging around all of the planets in our solar system, the black hole at the center of our galaxy is responsible for guiding every Solar system through each galaxy.

If as Einstein claimed, that space and time are curved, how could all of these objects curve through space and lose nothing, if something wasn't powering all of these celestial bodies?

It's like a car on a race track, if it has an engine and it runs good and it has gasoline it will keep making its rounds around that track, but as soon as it runs out of gasoline, it will no longer go around the curved race track.
Our own solar system makes several sharp turns in its route through the galaxy, according to the morons in science.

If our solar system follows the course that this guy has laid out for our solar systems travel through the galaxy, you do understand that all the other solar systems must follow the same path, Right? They follow the same path, because we see the same stars in the night sky, every year, day in and day out, even as they change positions. Our solar system, planets and sun change positions, relative to them as well.
There is a picture of how our solar system tracks through the galaxy on this page. Notice the sharp turns.
If science is right, every other solar system must have the same turns in them, or else we would not see the consistency in every night sky, that we do. I don't agree with science as to the sharp turns, however, since science is making such claims, this is what my response must be. If one solar system acted in the manner that science claims, every single other solar system in our galaxy would have to act in the exact same manner. There ain't a chance in hell that is happening.

http://www.slate.com/blo

Addendum to my post and I know the super majority won't understand, but perhaps someone will. Our solar system has the sun at its center and power source, whereby everything revolves around the sun in our solar system. As we travel in an elliptical pattern around our sun, with our sun controlling all of these planets of ours, it must be that every solar system is traveling in the same kind of elliptical pattern. That means, that there can be no sharp turns as science claims.

If all of these solar systems were not traveling in the same elliptical pattern, we would not see the same stars that we see each night of the year, in their same places.

That has to mean that everyone of the solar systems in our galaxy travels in the same exact elliptical pattern around the center or the black hole at the center.

That also means, that the claims by science that our solar system makes four hard turns in its travels through our galaxy, is dead wrong.

Scroll down in the website that follows, to find the image that shows our supposed travels through our galaxy. Only a moron would write such, when everything else is elliptical in nature.

http://www.slate.com/blo


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice cut-n-paste job....


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If you would peruse my 40,000 plus posts, I think you would ultimately apologize for that bullshit.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Nice cut-n-paste job....



 The only place you'll find that information is under my name on the net. Go fish !


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 26, 2015)

Many people copy and paste things for thousands of times and it's  still nothing more than the copy and paste that they were taught since they were little. If you have nothing of your own, you have no way to judge what others have. You can only judge according to the consensus of a system that wants to keep you ignorant.


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 14, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> For those of you that claim to understand psychology or philosophy, Surely you can tell us the lesson of the teachers pet, right? If you cannot, don't get into this conversation, because you won't stand a chance.



...of reading anything of value by the OP.


----------

